# Drag Mat vs Level Rake



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

Confused.
Are these functionally the same (same result, different method)? 
Or is this more like 60 grit (coarse) vs 600 grit (extra fine) sandpaper?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Good question...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have both - for whole lawn leveling and/or heavy topdressing it's hard to beat a drag mat. For me the leveling rake works better for spot leveling or light topdressing - where it has a good reference to solid ground, versus smoothing a thicker layer of sand.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Since I bought a drag mat, I don't really use the leveling rake. But I have a top dresser that does a great job of putting down an even layer to start with.


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks for the quick reply and information.

I was afraid it might be both. I have the Yard Tuff YTF-455TBDM Drag Mat, 4.5 x 5' but haven't leveled/smoothed since a failed Zoyia renovation in 2014.

2014 prep accomplished with a crude/poor 8' 2x4 recreation of this 



(and that was the neighbor's sprinkler over watering my yard)


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Drag Mat - is like a road mostly flat, looks flat. but when you drive on it still has hills and valleys.

Level Rake - levels spots where the valleys of the mat just dragged over without filling in.

Cant beat 6m ladder lay it on the grass a go DAMN thought it was flat


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

For small areas with complex contours in my front yard, I expect a home-made level rake will go faster. I probably can't drag a mat around the front yard until it gets a LOT smoother.

In contrast, my back yard is a big flat square. So it's a no-brainer for a lawn tractor and drag.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Aluminum landscape rake if you have a small area. Otherwise, a drag mat and an aluminum landscape rake....



Reverse side of rake has a flat straight edge for smoothing the sand, soil, mulch, gravel, etc.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> Aluminum landscape rake if you have a small area. Otherwise, a drag mat and an aluminum landscape rake....
> 
> 
> 
> Reverse side of rake has a flat straight edge for smoothing the sand, soil, mulch, gravel, etc.


Yo @FlowRider can I borrow a rake 🤣🤣


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

ctrav said:


> Yo @FlowRider can I borrow a rake 🤣🤣


Maybe...but first you have to pass my personal qualifications test to see if you know anything about rakes.

What is the proper tool name of the rake that is directly in front of the aluminum landscape rake in the pictures?

And what is it used for?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Yo @FlowRider can I borrow a rake 🤣🤣
> ...


Looks like a pitch fork used for bailing hey...


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Yo @FlowRider can I borrow a rake 🤣🤣
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@ctrav

Here is the rake I am talking about. Care to try again? You have to answer on your own - no hints...!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Saints said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> > ctrav said:
> ...


I see now...well that would officially be a rake and it's used for a lawn 😎...I have no idea as I don't own one 😳


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@ctrav

I would have been amazed and impressed if you actually knew what it is. It is a bit of a specialized hand tool.

It is called a dethatching rake. It is adjustable to get the right angle. You use it in a push/pull motion to dethatch.

It can lightly remove thatch, or it can aggressively remove grass. You can prepare soil to reseed with it as well.

As an example, say you have a dead patch of grass in your lawn. It will remove the dead grass, and you replant.

Or if you are installing sod, you can use it to scarify the soil so that the roots can make contact with loosened soil.

It is old school as can be. I have a lot of rakes. I still use them. But not as much as I did when I was younger...!


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> @ctrav
> 
> Here is the rake I am talking about. Care to try again? You have to answer on your own - no hints...!


It's an apprentice de-thatching rake :lol:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Buffalolawny said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> > @ctrav
> ...


Yeah, when I got that I had a sloped area that had been destroyed by the neighborhood children during a rare winter snow storm. So I needed to rip out damaged grass and weeds, and re-sod a lot of the slope. I scarified the soil and re-planted St. Augustine. Once I was done the area looked real nice.

I took advantage of gravity and worked downhill. It was still a huge undertaking and I was sore for about a week afterward.

The next time I needed to scarify I rented a Dingo. Much easier!

But that rake still comes in handy, once in awhile.

As my father used to say, using a tool like that will put hair on your chest, and if you already have that, it will part it right down the middle.

Man job, for sure.

Oh, and I still own the snow sled the kids left behind.

I chained it to my mailbox and put a sign on it that read: "If this belongs to you, ring my doorbell and I will tell you how you can get it back."

No takers or responses to my ad, so I have a snow sled still.... :wink:


----------



## BHopper (May 28, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> @ctrav
> 
> Here is the rake I am talking about. Care to try again? You have to answer on your own - no hints...!


Its self identities as a drag mat...so it's a drag mat


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Ware said:


> I have both - for whole lawn leveling and/or heavy topdressing it's hard to beat a drag mat. For me the leveling rake works better for spot leveling or light topdressing - where it has a good reference to solid ground, versus smoothing a thicker layer of sand.


What he said as well, bought a drag mat last year and it worked wonders for my front lawn by giving it a much more level look.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> @ctrav
> 
> Here is the rake I am talking about. Care to try again? You have to answer on your own - no hints...!


Love these but holy crap is it a workout!


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

For a guy who has about 6K of lawn, and no lawn tractor, is it still worth it to invest in a drag mat for my celebration Bermuda? I don't mind the A$$ pain of dragging behind me, but do I get better results? Then again, I am 63, so that may sway my decision. I do have the brush attachment for the Swardman, but wasn't sure if that would serve the same purpose.


----------

